# Marc was right...



## JohnGray

Thanks for the review!


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. I use almost all general finished products and they have all equally impressed me. i still have the half used can of Minwax that i bought about 6 months ago from before i tried Arm-R-Seal. you should try the seal-a-cell too. thats a great product. they have a really nice Natural Danish Oil (I love it) their stains are top quality, and their dyes are hard to beat. thanks for the review!


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I am a fan of wipe on finishes. I will have to try this one.


----------



## bnoles

I have been using GF products for the last 2 years and have been extremely satisfied with the results. I am only a hobbiest WW, but I like quality results and GF has yet to let me down.


----------



## jcash3

I've used it before. It compares to a custom tung oil blend with how it makes the grain stand out. My only problem I had with it is that it would start to polermerize(harden) not long after opening the can. this was 3 years ago and I haven't used it since. I tried contacting GF but they never got back with me. 
The wipe on aspect of it is great, but since then I got my hands on some pure tung oil grown right here in Ms right before Katrina took them out.


----------



## MNedman

I have been using this product for the past 4 years for a number of different cabinetry/furniture projects and I have been very satisfied with it. I apply it with a foam brush to large surfaces,as I find that a t shirt tends to take too much off.

I am currently building a large entertainment center in my newly finished basement, and today I bought a gallon of the Satin finish!


----------



## LeeJ

Sounds like a finish I'll have to keep in mind.

Lee


----------



## DanYo

Arm-r-seal is what I used on my coffee table about a dozen years ago. Stands up like iron.


----------



## mattg

I had the same experience with Poly's. I don't like them much. I use Armor Seal almost exclusively, unless I am using tung oil. I wish I knew how to mix, and apply shellac. I really want to try it one day.


----------



## Texasgaloot

Matt: the shellac us much easier than you might think. I use the flake form. I stick some flakes in the bottom of a glass jar, just cover them with denatured alcohol, put the lid on the jar, and go to bed. The next morning, I start swirling the jar every time I walk by it, and keep doing that until the flakes are melted. That's good for a very rough "one pound cut." I usually begin to add more alcohol, until I get Mack's three pound-ish cut. There are better ways to do this, but this works great for me. Apply with a foam brush, or French polish. Buff with 4-0 steel wool between coats. Piece of cake!


----------



## USCJeff

Agreed. I'll add that the gel variant is used a lot in my shop. There are trade-offs though. The gel isn't quite as clear and obscures the look slightly. I only notice when holding the gel and thinned versions side by side though. Given that, I use gel when blotching is an issue and thinned stuff when not. Maple, Cherry, and pine see the gel a lot.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer

Glad it worked out for you man! If you can believe it, when applied very carefully (and lightly, I might add), the finish actually resembles lacquer. I just finished a small entertainment center and once I brought it into the house, I started to see that the finish looked very similar to many of my lacquered pieces in everyday lighting. That's a great thing coming from a poly-based product. Thanks for the review and good luck!

marc


----------



## Woodhacker

I started using GF Arm-R-Seal a few years ago at the suggestion of the manager at the KC Woodcraft store. I really like using it…almost exclusively now at this point, except when I'm trying to preserve the color of a wood like purpleheart, then I use GF's waterbased UV protection wipe-on. It's great too and dries even quicker.

I buy the poly-blend by the gallon, but since I mostly create small projects, I'll immediately go to the local hardware store and buy 4 new empty quart-size paint cans and transfer it to these cans so I can keep most of it sealed until I use it. I'll take a Sharpie and mark each can with the content and date purchased.


----------



## trimmer

I have used GF seal-a-cell , on a Ash day bed. Did it 10 yrs. ago, looks as good today as it did when i finished it.
The day bed gets heavy use. Very happy with GF's finishes.
By the way does anyone know where i can get GF's Endoro clear acrylic finish here in the Tampa,Florida area???


----------



## jeff_wenz

Has anyone sprayed this? I have a crib project with waaaaaaay too many slats to be wiping.


----------



## justinb1977

Please help: I've used the Arm-R-Seal products a few times, and they have always worked very well in terms of creating a nice looking, durabale finish. However, I recently built a solid wood countertop and finished it with mineral oil followed by 3 coats of the Arm-R-Seal Satin. First time using the satin, and now ring marks are starting to show up when drink glasses are left on it. Any idea why this would be?


----------



## rtutsky

I have been using General Finishes Arm-R-Seal for a while now and it works great for me. The application method I found is to rub it on with a lint free cloth that has very little finish saturated in the cloth, almost applying it "dry". The only problem with it is that it doesn't store well once opened. It will gel up quickly and since I make small things that don't require a lot of coverage I end up throwing out hardened finish in the can.


----------



## RaiderSix

Question. Would it do any good to suck the air out of the can in order to keep the finish from hardening? Say, if there was a bicycle type valve you could install in the lid and pull the air out after use.


----------

